# Truth Behind Super Reds



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

So I recently been thinking about super reds and thought to my self what they really are. I came to a 2 conclusions:

1. They could just be from a strain with brighter colour than normal captive bred natts

2. They could be specific wild red bellies from a certain part of the Rio river giving them more colour, flames, and the absence of spots

What do you guys think about super reds?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

honestly i think its just a fancy name like diamond for serras


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

I agree with ICM.. Just a gimmicky name for wild reds...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

"COMMENTS; [About commonly called super reds or snakeskin Pygocentrus nattereri:]

The common name Super Red is meaningless for any specific P. nattereri since these fish can be highly colored in dark red or reddish-orange within its range. The common name has been applied to fish from Peru. A look at the geographical forms of P. nattereri here) can show that some are more brilliant than others. This color can also be lost during the fishes growth in your aquarium or a dealer's tank as the fish matures. The dealer who coined that name for his fish was probably unaware (at the time) this name could apply to a number of species. It is a relatively new name in the piranha hobby and it is indeed foolish to just attach it to just one locality of P. nattereri. As for the reticulated P. nattereri, this feature is found on some but not all of the fishes from the middle Amazon. If one wanted to call this a Snakeskin, then that would be fine for a common name so long as the person understands that feature is eventually lost behind the brilliant scales. For some unknown reason, this name was eventually grouped with Super Red. Again its value is a minor concern. The real value in these wild fishes is the fact they are wild and can replenish a diminished gene pool if you are into breeding piranhas. Some people collect solely for their beauty (which is what I do). Others because they are "wild" and in that there is value."ª

ªFrom: http://www.opefe.com/nattereri.html


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I Can Mate said:


> honestly i think its just a fancy name like diamond for serras


diamond rhoms are different than regular blacks wth you talking about?
13" diamond








I would say its all about collection point, some red will be "redder" than others.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said it all . .


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

If you buy a super red from a vendor then they will be usually selling you a wild P.natt from brazil. The fish has intense red coloration and is more elongated then most other P.natt and also have different shaped spots.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats cool, wouldnt mind owning one when i get my 75gl up and running


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Mr.Hannibal... saved me a research trip









Bob - that's a beautiful BlkDR!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Are those reticulateds from middel Amazon Mr. Hannibal ? I thought they wre from Peru, but that's just the confusion since "superred" became grouped with it I guess ?
Several people also claimed these reticulateds have clear eyes instead of red, do you know if that is correct ?

@Johnny Zanni : a vendor in Germany has "superreds" for sale that actually seem to be the reticulated ones. They have a different spotting then the one in your picture. 
But like Hannibal said, the names "superred" and "reticulated" once were seperated, nowadays they all go by the name superred.
An idiot name, for I have seen CB reds that show more colour then some wildcaughts...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

The snakeskin patterning also distinguishes them from normal reds but as they grow older it fades or gets covered in glittering scales so they all look the same in the end


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

So called "Super Reds" are found only in Peru which have a very bright red belly and reticulated pattern...


----------

